# HELP New Canister Filter Problem



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I just recently bought a new SunSun/Aquatop 3-stage with 9v UV sterilizer filter for my 55 gal. and *the intake is not working*! I put my whole hand around the suction area of the intake line and there is zero suction occurring. The weird part is, the filter is putting out water into the tank. I did not use an extension piece of the intake valve and also cut one of the other extension pieces so it wouldn't suck up any of my sand, but even if there was a leak in the piping, I would have still felt some suction going on in the tubes. Please help! and Thank you in advance!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the water is coming out of the filter normally (not trickling) then the water is going into the filter. The reason you don't feel a strong suction at the intake strainer on a filter is because it is equally spread throughout the slots. If you remove the strainer and place your finger over the opening, you should notice the suction.

Are you seeing any bubbles coming out of the output nozzle or any swooshing noises from the filter? If you do, you may have air trapped in the filter and you will just need to prime the filter again to get out any trapped air.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Deeda said:


> If the water is coming out of the filter normally (not trickling) then the water is going into the filter. The reason you don't feel a strong suction at the intake strainer on a filter is because it is equally spread throughout the slots. If you remove the strainer and place your finger over the opening, you should notice the suction.
> 
> Are you seeing any bubbles coming out of the output nozzle or any swooshing noises from the filter? If you do, you may have air trapped in the filter and you will just need to prime the filter again to get out any trapped air.


Yes, every once in a while a burst of bubbles come out of the output and I hear the swooshing noises. I will try to prime it again.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Deeda said:


> If the water is coming out of the filter normally (not trickling) then the water is going into the filter. The reason you don't feel a strong suction at the intake strainer on a filter is because it is equally spread throughout the slots. If you remove the strainer and place your finger over the opening, you should notice the suction.
> 
> Are you seeing any bubbles coming out of the output nozzle or any swooshing noises from the filter? If you do, you may have air trapped in the filter and you will just need to prime the filter again to get out any trapped air.


I primed it again, still the same situation. Maybe it is just unnoticeable suction. As long as water is flowing out of the output I should be okay, right?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have any sags or loops in the filter hoses? If so, this can contribute to trapped air in the filter.

Check all the connections between the filter and the tank and make sure they are snug. Sometimes if you don't cut the hoses even & square where they meet the fitting connector, it allows air to get drawn in to the filter. Also, do you have the modular style intake pipe that slips together, this would be the parts that hang on the rim and go into the aquarium.

I don't have that brand of canister filter but the above solutions are common to all canister filters.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Do you have any sags or loops in the filter hoses? If so, this can contribute to trapped air in the filter.
> 
> Check all the connections between the filter and the tank and make sure they are snug. Sometimes if you don't cut the hoses even & square where they meet the fitting connector, it allows air to get drawn in to the filter. Also, do you have the modular style intake pipe that slips together, this would be the parts that hang on the rim and go into the aquarium.
> 
> I don't have that brand of canister filter but the above solutions are common to all canister filters.


I just took some pictures to show you what I got going on. I also lifted the intake valve and it is in fact working I just couldn't feel the suction.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

BRNZMASTER said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > If the water is coming out of the filter normally (not trickling) then the water is going into the filter. The reason you don't feel a strong suction at the intake strainer on a filter is because it is equally spread throughout the slots. If you remove the strainer and place your finger over the opening, you should notice the suction.
> ...


Unplug the unit wait a few minutes then go thru the process of restarting again.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

chopsteeks said:


> BRNZMASTER said:
> 
> 
> > Deeda said:
> ...


Maybe also* gently* rock the filter side to side a few times to get the air up into the output tube. Be careful doing this.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, it's always helpful to see how a filter is installed.

What is that little gadget or knob like thing right above the intake strainer?


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the pics, it's always helpful to see how a filter is installed.
> 
> What is that little gadget or knob like thing right above the intake strainer?


It's supposed to be for attaching this floating skimmer it came with, but I am to close to the surface for it to function. I'm not sure if you can tell but there is a cap on it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation.

Are you still having problems with air bubbles coming out of the output/return?


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Are you still having problems with air bubbles coming out of the output/return?


Nope, when I re-primed the filter I rocked it all ways to try and eliminate the trapped air. I believe everything is setup and working properly now.


----------

